# [RISOLTO] Access Violation durante emerge di vlc

## lsegalla

Facendo l'emerge di vlc in fase dopo il make mi dà questo errore (allego l'ultima parte):

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.9.8a/work/vlc-0.9.8a'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.9.8a/work/vlc-0.9.8a'

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-26070.log"

open_wr:   /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb

open_wr:   /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/vlc-0.9.8a, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-0.9.8a/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

qualche suggerimento per me ?

non mi è mai capitato un errore di questo tipo, non mi sembra di vedere suggerimenti di nessun tipo a video...Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Jan 05, 2009 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

normalmente sono bachi dell'ebuild o del binario, che determinano un comportamento anomalo nell'ultima fase di installazione del programma (la copiatura dei documenti da /tmp/portage al sistema vero e proprio). potenzialmente, potrebbe essere un problema molto pericoloso. addirittura, potrebbe trattarsi di un tentativo deliberato di compromettere il tuo sistema.

nel tuo caso, c'è un tentativo di sovrascrivere la cache di samba. potrebbe essere un tentativo di riempirla di materiale pornografico.

verificare la presenza di problemi similari su bugzilla è la prima cosa da fare. se manca aggiungi la tua segnalazione.

successivamente, supposto che si tratti di un fatto non doloso (in fondo, a te la cache potrebbe non importare più di tanto), puoi fare un backup della cache e provare a rimuoverla, oppure puoi salvare samba con quickpkg e disinstallarlo provvisoriamente, per vedere se il problema si ripresenta.

un'altra possibilità di workaround dovrebbe essere quella di specificare l'opzione -sandbox nella variabile FEATURES di /etc/make.conf.

controlla su man portage o su man emerge per sicurezza.

----------

## djinnZ

vlc aveva qualche problema di sicurezza, in più non capisco cosa debba andare a fare nella cache di samba.

Verifica se non è già stato aperto ed apri di corsa un bug, potrebbe anche essere un mirror compromesso.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> vlc aveva qualche problema di sicurezza

 

dall'indice del forum

purtroppo, però, la versione che lsegalla sta installando dovrebbe superare il bug.

io ho aggiornato senza problemi.

----------

## lsegalla

oggi stavo per aprire il bug, avevo compilato metà campi poi nello scrupolo di controllare che non ci fosse già qualcosa di aperto ho perso un sacco di tempo... e lavora di qui e lavora di là anche oggi la giornata lavorativa è finita e adesso mi sa che non vedro' il pc del lavoro per qualche giorno...

appena torno faccio un aggiornamento e anche un emerge per vedere se la cosa si sistema per capire se è un ebuild sputtanato ma al momento non ho piu' i dati sottomano per riportare il tutto nel dettaglio o fare prove... oppure provo ad aggiornare a quella versione che hai linkato prima

(che dite? lo apro ora con quel che ho?)

----------

## cloc3

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (che dite? lo apro ora con quel che ho?)

 

avresti dovuto farlo prima.

quello che ti serve è solamente un emerge --info e il testo dell'errore.

dopodichè è compito loro mostrarsi classificare il problema o, eventualmente, richiedere nuovi dati.

senza le informazioni sul sistema, temo che la tua segnalazione risulterebbe inusabile.

----------

## lsegalla

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *lsegalla wrote:*   
> 
> (che dite? lo apro ora con quel che ho?) 
> 
> avresti dovuto farlo prima.
> ...

 

...e allora son costretto a far tutto appena posso, purtroppo di giorno se lavora    :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Puo' essere che sia stato il pacchetto scazzato a sto punto?

Oggi ho fatto un 

```

eix-sync

emerge -uDN world

```

VLC stavolta è andato su e non ha avuto problemi, la versione a memoria mi sembra la stessa della volta scorsa in cui ho aperto sto thread.

Segno come risolto intanto...

----------

